# Wood Puzzle Baits



## TIGGER (Jan 17, 2006)

Hey everyone, I did some fun ones today. I was looking thru the wood bin at work and saw two contrasting woods next to each other and decided to try something.
Years ago we use to play around with making wood puzzles out of plywoods. We would double stack two pieces of plywood and cut a pattern out and switch the pieces out. These baits are similiar in their construction.

First thing I do is select the two species of wook I want to use. Then I draw my pattern I want to do on one of the pieces. I drew in some tiger stripes for these baits. Then I double stack the pieces together using just a dab of carpenters glue to hold them together. I let it sit for about 5 minutes. I don't clamp them together just rest them on top of each other while the glue sets a bit. Then after the time frame I take the bait over to the band saw and cut the pattern out.










I try to cut the pattern out with straight crisp cuts because we are going to reuse the parts for re-assembly.

After the pattern is cut just seperate the two main bodies. They should come apart with very little effort. 












Then you take the wood cut-offs and switch them out with the adjacent bait











For these I cut them on my bandsaw. I have a very very rough blade in there. You can use a jig saw or a hand coping saw also. Any level you want to take it. My cuts were very very rough. Butt the epoxy will be the BIG filler for my gaps. 

I used 5 minute epoxy and glued the wedges together. I used a fair amount to make sure that I got good filling of the gaps when I pressed the parts in place. No clamping is needed for the wedges. Just press into place. I wanted all the gaps filled.

After the epoxy sets you can trim the body again and take to the sander to start the shaping process.

Important thing........... Draw your body over-sized at the start. As you can see the cutting makes the bait loose shape to a smaller size. Try to account for this.










After I have all the glue sanded off and the body shaped I can start the curve profiling of the bait. You can leave them square edged also. I like the curvers so I shaped them some more. 










I cut the lips in and added the screw eyes. They are ready for a coat tonight. Off to the basement!!!!!!!!! 

To be continued................................


----------



## fugarwi7 (Sep 20, 2006)

You seem to have a new trick up your sleeve at every post....very cool!!!! Can't wait to see the next post.


----------



## hazmail (Oct 26, 2007)

Hey John, what a great idea. Can't wait to see the result. pete


----------



## triton175 (Feb 21, 2006)

Can't wait to see if you paint it at all, or leave it as-is.


----------



## etch (Oct 13, 2007)

awesome big john, love them, and just a tip, get better bandsaw blades,  they arent that hard to find, ask vince lol

Etch


----------



## socdad (Jul 25, 2005)

Fantastic  it seems you have a limitless imagination.


----------



## TIGGER (Jan 17, 2006)

Hey everyone, Well I got a clear coat on last night. I am very happy with them. One more coat to go. 
Vince and I have talked about luremaking and one thing that we notice is that alot of things happen by accident. One neat thing is with the rough cut of my bandsaw blade makes a nice dark reveal at the seem of the two woods. It looks like it was fine pinstriped at the edge line. It is just that 5 minute epoxy that filled the gaps of the two woods.


























Etch I am brutal on my bandsaw blades! LOL I will cut 8 aluminum lips and then cut wood bodies. This lasts untill the blade breaks! LOL I just got a new one for today. 

I am also suprised how fast this process is. I have only an hour and a half in them so far. No paint involved just clear. The next batch I am going to use Swedes sealer the whole thing. I just used envirotex on these.

You can do all sorts of things. Dowel rods for the eyes. Change the heads with the woods. Change gill plate woods of the two species. Many many possible combos.

I will get some pics of them together side by side after the second coat is done.


----------



## fugarwi7 (Sep 20, 2006)

Look like google eyes!! Just Plain Awesome!!


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

You are a machine, Very nice baits. That Swede's coat, when it dries is it clear? It seems to have a frosted look in the tutorial


----------



## ParmaBass (Apr 11, 2004)

Pretty amazing stuff there! That belongs in a frame on the wall!


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

AMAZING! Great looking baits John!


----------



## RiverRunner88 (Jun 15, 2006)

beautiful work once again john!!!


----------



## vc1111 (Apr 13, 2004)

I was just looking at the pictures and thinking, "How did he get those nice uniform lines around the stripes? Lol, and then I read the explanation. Those are really nice and they're going to get hammered!


----------



## MadMac (May 2, 2005)

vc1111 said:


> I was just looking at the pictures and thinking, "How did he get those nice uniform lines around the stripes? Lol, and then I read the explanation. Those are really nice and they're going to get hammered!


Same here Vince. Great work As usual John. I get an email letting me know whenever you put another up for sale so I don't miss any. lol


----------



## Dixie Chicken (Nov 12, 2004)

What will he come up with next?????
cool stuff.
Larry


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

I figure he'll figure out a way to install a tracking device he can read on his GPS so if he snags a lure or breaks off a fish, he'll be able to find it.

And something tells me it will look GREAT!!!


----------



## TIGGER (Jan 17, 2006)

LOL Big Daddy! I would rather have the tracking device in the fish I am looking for! LOL

I hope to have some pics of at least one of those in a walleyes mouth in the next week or so. I am going to skeeter tonight maybe to throw some others that I recently made. I love to shore cast for the walleyes. It may be a bit early but you never know with the warmer and warmer days. I had to get my fishing license today.


----------



## fishergibb (Mar 10, 2014)

Very nice lures. True craftsmanship!


----------



## ShutUpNFish (Apr 17, 2007)

Sweet!.....................


----------



## phishyone1 (Jun 27, 2008)

Man all you bait makers blow my mind................. awesome stuff


----------

